# navionics lowrance problem



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

The Lowrance unit is a LMS 332C I needed to update the GPS antenna. Done that. Needed to update the unit to 1.9.0 version Done that. I'm trying to load the HotMaps Platinum card. It doesn't seem to read the card. According to my manual I go to menu then map data then to Navionics map choice. It's here where the problem comes in. Other than Lowrance and Miami demo there is no map choice list? If i go to Browse files it says no files found. I thought maybe the card slot was bad but it read the sd card I downloaded the updates on? We were using a 8GB card for updates and it woldn't read it,bought a 2GB card and it took that? The Navionics card is 16GB. Also the 2GB card seemed to fit tighter in the slot if that means anything. My fishfinder is a 2005 year, could it be too old? Anybody have some ideas?

Rex


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.navionics.com/NAV107_POP_CompatabilityGuide_v6.pdf
No platinum support for LMS 332.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Well that bites, I guess the guys at gander mountain were wrong. They told me It works and they had just loaded a 332 a few weeks ago. Looks like the premium isn't compatible either. Looks like I either sell it or purchase a new unit.

Thanks Net. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I've got a 26HD and I run Navionics Hotmaps Premium Gold. Go to Lowrance website and search your specific model. I think yours should run Premium Gold.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Breakaway said:


> Well that bites, I guess the guys at gander mountain were wrong. They told me It works and they had just loaded a 332 a few weeks ago. Looks like the premium isn't compatible either. Looks like I either sell it or purchase a new unit.
> 
> Thanks Net.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I have the LMS334 and have the Premium chip installed, it works great. According to the chart both Premium and Platinum don't work, I noticed that a long time ago and have never found out why the Premium works in mine. Maybe the store will let you try the Premium chip, after all, it's their mistake in telling you that the Platinum chip would work.


----------



## Breakaway (Jun 14, 2006)

Made a call to Gander Mountain and they are willing to let me return the card. Now I'm thinking I'm gonna keep it and buy a Lowrance elite 5 dsi. I know a young Guy starting out with his first boat that would be thrilled with my old unit so I will give it to him.

Thanks for the help everyone.
And good luck this year 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

